# Credit Bureau check by Credit Union- Credit card balance



## MarySmyth (2 Jun 2011)

Son applying for credit union loan c. 10k. has 4k on credit card and wants to use the 10k to repay same and car. Will ICB check show the credit union balance?


----------



## julius128 (2 Jun 2011)

No, ICB report never shows the balances. It only shows the missed payments if you had over x number of missed payment.

ICB never have access to any balances.


----------



## Cornie (7 Jun 2011)

Does this mean that if you have a balance but have never missed a payment that the credit card won't appear on the report at all? I'm just curious if I failed to mention a credit card account when applying for a loan if the bank would be able to find out of it's existance at all?


----------



## demoivre (7 Jun 2011)

julius128 said:


> No, ICB report never shows the balances. It only shows the missed payments if you had over x number of missed payment.
> 
> ICB never have access to any balances.



According to the [broken link removed] balances are shown.


----------



## Padraigb (7 Jun 2011)

Cornie said:


> Does this mean that if you have a balance but have never missed a payment that the credit card won't appear on the report at all? I'm just curious if I failed to mention a credit card account when applying for a loan if the bank would be able to find out of it's existance at all?



I'm curious to know why anybody would withhold relevant information when applying for a loan. It is dishonest and unwise.


----------



## Quest (7 Jun 2011)

ICB checks DO show current balance (balance at last payment date)


----------



## demoivre (8 Jun 2011)

Padraigb said:


> I'm curious to know why anybody would withhold relevant information when applying for a loan.



Perhaps some people feel that bankers / underwriters are clueless, and have contributed significantly to bringing this country to it's knees by the lending criteria they employed over the last ten years?


----------



## horusd (8 Jun 2011)

Quest said:


> ICB checks DO show current balance (balance at last payment date)


 
This is correct. I got a report a few years back, and the exact balance was shown.


----------



## Sunny (8 Jun 2011)

Depends on the bank. Not all banks will provide the ICB with balance details on credit cards. They will simply provide them with information on arrears. Only way to know is to get a copy of your credit report


----------

